# my firts home made slingshot



## eletromania (Sep 1, 2011)

they aren´t the most beautifull but i like it


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like the natural


----------



## eletromania (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks is my first slingshot the black it was made today, so its pretty new


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the chain is really cool. you should keep working on that idea and perfect it.


----------



## eletromania (Sep 1, 2011)

yhe but alone is a little hard handling and welding (sorry my englis is not verry well)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that chain one is sweet!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like them both. The chain slingshot reminds me of the movie GhostRider. If it shoots fire, you have a winner


----------



## eletromania (Sep 1, 2011)

fire no, but realy hot steal balls maybe


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the chain one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Chain one is COOL


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

chain piece gets my vote


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

The chain is a challenging idea. Good work.


----------

